# The sheep's coat shall be stripped off the wolf's back!



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 9, 2009)

(William Dyer, "Christ's Famous Titles")

"Let me die the death of the righteous--and may my end be like theirs!" Numbers 23:10

There is no living a life that is wicked--and then dying a death that is righteous.

Oh, that men would but deal truly with their own souls! 

Many talk like a Christian--but few walk like a Christian! 

Many know what is to be done--but never do what is to be done.

Many wear Christ's livery--but do the devil's drudgery! 

Many have hands as white as snow--whose hearts are as black as hell! 

Many appear righteous--who are only righteous in their appearance. But such as deceive others with a false show of holiness--only deceive themselves with a false hope of happiness! 

Remember, sirs, that the sheep's coat shall be stripped off the wolf's back! "They come to you in sheep's clothing--but inwardly they are ferocious wolves!" Matthew 7:15 

Oh, sirs, that you would consider well these weighty things! Tell me, sir--what did Judas get by all his deceitful dealings? Nothing but a halter--in which his body was hanged; and a fire--in which his soul was burned!


----------

